
The 1968 and 1969 NATO Software Engineering Conferences - guidoism
http://homepages.cs.ncl.ac.uk/brian.randell/NATO/index.html
======
guidoism
The discussions from these two conferences are fascinating. Example
discussion: Should software be priced separately from hardware?

